# 14’ Valco – My first build.



## StrasBuff (Apr 13, 2010)

I’m new to the site, been lurking for a couple of weeks. I took the plunge and started demo this weekend. I have run into a few items that I would like to get some input on, which I will post in a few, but here are a few “before” pictures of the boat.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like a great boat. Good solid foundation. 

:WELCOME:


----------



## StrasBuff (Apr 13, 2010)

First?

You guys will have to bear with me; I don’t have all the terminology down yet. My first question deals with the front of the boat. It looks like the previous owner drilled through and added a tie off. I see several problems here:

1.	The original joint (spine) is compromised.
2.	All the fastener/rivets are rusting out.
3.	There is a crack on one side of the spine and decent size hole on the other side that is covered up by the fender washer and rubber gasket.
4.	The tie off has no reinforcement on the inside of the boat.

Should I add reinforcement on the inside for the tie off and what would be the best way to fill the cracks, hole and fasteners?

Thanks


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 13, 2010)

The best sceanrio is to get it welded on. With all the pressure on that area it will always cause you problems down the road. Maybe some 5200 would work but thats not a long term solution.....I'm not sure what you do.


----------



## StrasBuff (Apr 13, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> The best sceanrio is to get it welded on. With all the pressure on that area it will always cause you problems down the road. Maybe some 5200 would work but thats not a long term solution.....I'm not sure what you do.



Pretty much what I was thinking. I have a buddy of mine, who is a welder by trade, stopping by tomorrow to take a look at it.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 13, 2010)

StrasBuff said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > The best sceanrio is to get it welded on. With all the pressure on that area it will always cause you problems down the road. Maybe some 5200 would work but thats not a long term solution.....I'm not sure what you do.
> ...




Shouldnt be much to fix it.


----------



## StrasBuff (Apr 13, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> StrasBuff said:
> 
> 
> > Troutman3000 said:
> ...



I agree, there are some additional items that need to be addressed on the transom too. I'm going to try to post those this afternoon, if work stops getting in the way. :lol:


----------



## StrasBuff (Apr 13, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the transom. Not to sure how to fix this either. 

We had the boat out on water a couple of weeks ago. It was the first time with this boat. I noticed we were taking on some water in the back so I went looking to see what I could find...


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 13, 2010)

:WELCOME: aboard mate. Good looking boat to start with. Getting it welded is the right thing to do. As far as bracing it I would pass.


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 13, 2010)

Transom issue:
Looks like it has been replaced already a few times and they original holes were cut off and then a brace was added. Might want tha particular part re-enforced. That rusty bolt need to be removed and replace with a stainless one. You will hear a lot of people hear talk about the importantce of stainless hardware on aluminum boats and it's solid advice. Good luck with the build and keep the pictures and question coming.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice rig and Welcome, StrasBuff, curious about your handle, whats it mean?


----------



## StrasBuff (Apr 14, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Nice rig and Welcome, StrasBuff, curious about your handle, whats it mean?



Thanks Froggy, nothing to interesting about my handle...I use the same handle for my favorite college football team boards and I don’t want try to have to remember multiples. My team is the Colorado Buffaloes, so that is where the buff comes from and Stras is short for Strasburg, a small town to the east of Denver where I used to live.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 14, 2010)

That is too funny Man! The reason I asked , I grew up in Stasbourg, France. lived there for 23 Years before moving on, we call it Strass...


----------



## Fishing-Rt.90 (Aug 10, 2010)

looks good


----------

